# Taytools Hollow Chisel Mortise 3-Piece Sharpening Kit Does The Job Perfectly



## pintodeluxe

Yes, these work well. My only problem is telling the fine grit from the super fine. Mine look and feel almost identical. I guess I need to label the shank with a sharpie pen.


----------



## doubleDD

Good review Jerry. These are a must to have for any mortiser. It makes all the difference in the world. I think I paid $35 for mine a few years ago but I bought it on the moment.


----------



## pottz

thanks jerry ive been in need of a sharpener, i just ordered one from amazon.


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Thanks for the good report!!


----------



## rad457

I have a set from Lee Valley bought many years ago for a drill press mortiser that was saved from the scrap iron pile.
Now were did I put those sharpening cones? I see the L.V. ones are $15.00 Can? (No handle)


----------



## RichT

I've been waiting for this. Thanks.


----------



## Sigung

Hey guys, this review has been unexpectedly well received, so I'm glad you all found it useful.


----------



## robscastle

I still cannot find one in Australia that will sharpen 5/8 which is a bit annoying.

How do you guys sharpen your 5/8 Chisel? ...or do you just don't bother using it?

Now whats this about only 1 minute to flatten them thats gotta be definately annoying!!


----------



## PPK

I too have a set of these, I think from Lee Valley. They're great. I use them a lot. Mine mount in a drill, and that makes it a lot faster. I'm sure you could use yours in a drill too…


----------



## Sigung

> I still cannot find one in Australia that will sharpen 5/8 which is a bit annoying.
> 
> How do you guys sharpen your 5/8 Chisel? ...or do you just don t bother using it?
> 
> Now whats this about only 1 minute to flatten them thats gotta be definately annoying!!
> 
> - robscastle


5/8" will require a lapidary cone sharpener, they go up to about 3". It's going to take some searching to find the right profile. Here's a set

https://covington-engineering.com/supplies/carving-polishing-tools/nickel-bonded-diamond-cones/nickel-bonded-diamond-cone/

and here's a video showing a large cone in use.

https://www.finewoodworking.com/2014/06/02/how-to-sharpen-hollow-chisel-mortising-bits

use the very general search term "diamond cone" to start getting the search results you need.

I am also wondering if one could be fabricated using a lathe to get the profile and then epoxying on a layer of diamond dust.

If the bit is kept sharp through frequent sharpening, it does not take much to bring it back!


----------



## pottz

great info jerry thanks for the video.


----------



## ssnvet

I can't remember what brand the cones I have are, but I can't imagine getting hollow chisel mrotiser bits sharp enough to cut white oak without a set of cones.

With the cones, I can get them REALLY sharp


----------



## RichT

I went on Amazon to place my order and noticed there is another option for the same cones, but without the handle. Since I plan on using mine in a drill, I went with that one and saved a few bucks.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FZ8P19Q


----------



## pottz

> I went on Amazon to place my order and noticed there is another option for the same cones, but without the handle. Since I plan on using mine in a drill, I went with that one and saved a few bucks.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FZ8P19Q
> 
> - Rich


now you tell me rich-lol.i did not see that,gonna probably use mine in a drill too.


----------



## robscastle

Yo Pottzy you can always send the first set to me as an Easter Present.
I would really like that!

On the weekend I am going to get the HCM out and check the dimensions as Jerry indicates it may do the job on the 5/8 HC… Standby!


----------



## Sigung

It's 3/4" at the top! Just wanting to let Rob and everybody else know that these sharpening cones are 3/4" at the top, and even though the product description says they're only good for a 1/2" HCM bit, I can't imagine that the degree of slope is any different on any chisel up to 3/4", so they should, in theory at least, be able to hand any bit up to that size.


----------



## robscastle

OK I re-checked my HCM set.
The cutters I have are similar to a counter sink bit only they are 60 deg as required for HCs
They definately will not fit a 5/8 HC.
For the following reasons, 
1. The replacable alignment dowels supplied are only good for up to 1/2" 
2. The cutter even if you tried to use it without the alignment dowel is too small for 5/8 as its largest profile is well inside the HC face.

Paying close attention to the image top right This is the face of the sharpener with the alignmen dowel fitted.
Now looking at the 1/2 " HC the cutter alignment dowel is fitted inside the 1/2 "HC.










Now in the next image the 1/2 HC has been engaged by the cutter ready to go to work.
Watching from above is the 5/8 HC which will miss out on a good reaming!










However all is not lost as my BFF Pottzy will send me the incorrect one he bought so I can use it.
I am looking forward to using a cone again as its been some years now. (joke)

In return for Pottzys kindness I will arrange to send him a pair of breeding QLD Cane toads to populate his garden.


----------



## pottz

just got mine and it works great,thanks jerry.


----------



## Peteybadboy

Thanks for that post. I will buy it at some point.


----------



## Sigung

> just got mine and it works great,thanks jerry.
> 
> - pottz


You Bet!


----------



## Sigung

> Thanks for that post. I will buy it at some point.
> 
> - Peteybadboy


My pleasure, glad to be of assistance.


----------



## Sigung

> Perfect report, you have covered all points. thanks.
> 
> - erdr86


Glad to help.


----------

